# Bradimous' Layout thread



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have finally started my table... I am about half way done my first of two 5 x 5 frames.

first though, this is where I am currently running my train.









and here is the first 5 x 5 frame... it is about half way done... still have some more braces to put in it... also going to drill some holes to run wires in the future.

















you may all start tearing it apart now... first attempt, and actually fairly happy so far. Seems pretty level, so I think it will do for now.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!

I like your basement setup too, actually ... LOTS of natural light.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks buddy... it does get a ton of light... and has stayed mysteriously cool in the heat... was pushing 90 today, but didn't break down there... AWESOME!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

70-ish here in RI along the coast.

That's nice to make the frames modular ... two 5x5's.

How rigid are those galvanized braces for the leg-mount corners? Enough to prevent someone accidently kicking the bottom of a leg, bending it inwards? No criticism here, but maybe consider adding some diagonal bracing to the legs a foot or so down, or perhaps a +/- 45 deg cross brace between the legs, 8 or 9" above the floor?

Just thinking out loud here ...

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Brad,

It looks good and solid for supporting the load. However, I'd like to echo TJ's concerns about the legs. Should you find you need to move it, they may not want to stay under the load. You might want to consider a second 2x4 level, mabe a foot off the floor, with a sheet of plywood for a storage shelf. It makes a rock-solid table that returns the floor space to you in storage space.

Best wishes,


----------



## Too-Many-Hobbies (Mar 25, 2010)

Excellent work!!! I can't wait to see how you will do the scenery on this layout!!! That table looks very strong, when I built mine I used the idea from the model railroader magazine, it's a great table but it wobbles too much!!!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

great idea guys... I went out and got the materials to put the second level of supports as you mentioned... they are pretty sturdy already, but can never be too safe


----------

